# Your main cube...



## starmountsoccer717 (Aug 3, 2008)

I would like to know what peoples main cube is that they use. If it is a hybrid, please specify what you used to make it. Im not quite sure what mine is sorry.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 3, 2008)

White Rubik.com DIY Late 2007 Mold.


----------



## azrian (Aug 3, 2008)

Core: Old type A
Springs: Type D
Screws: Type D
Center Piece: Type D (White)
Edges: 3rd Model Type A (White)
Corners: Type D (White)

IMO, this is simply one of the best hybrid possible, the corners of the type D and the Old type A core is awesome for corner cutting and the 3rd Model Type A edges are smaller than the Type D edges (Well, you can't see the difference but you can feel it) which still let this cube be godlike at higher tensions. 

- Cut corners from a 40 degree angle
- Turns super fast and can do half-turns with a single finger trick
- Rarely POPs (happen sometimes since edges are smaller, but it happened to me like 3 times in 1 week, fixable by adjusting tension if you get pissed of it)

I can make a video showing its capacities if anyone want.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 3, 2008)

azrian said:


> I can make a video showing its capacities if anyone want.



I'd like that.


----------



## azrian (Aug 3, 2008)

Here ya go

Link:
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=4B91UItK4s8

(Ill make a better video, this one is just to give you an idea)


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 3, 2008)

I use a white Type D with an old Type A core.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 3, 2008)

azrian said:


> Here ya go
> 
> Link:
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=4B91UItK4s8
> ...



Goodness, that cube looks incredible.


----------



## InternetTom (Aug 3, 2008)

Store bought, no mods. I used to use a rubiks brand DIY but the caps sucked, so I glued them on and after that the red side started getting loose, to loose to use.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Aug 3, 2008)

Cube4you old type black DIY edges, screws, core and centers
9spuzzles black DIY corners

It is the best cube ever in my cubing life
I can do J-Perm with it in sub 1


----------



## Zigosity (Aug 3, 2008)

White Type D with new Type A core. It's pretty damn good IMO.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 3, 2008)

EastSheen 2x2 bought from Mitchell Stern
Heavily dipped in petroleum jelly. (Don't ask why) (I cleaned it out now)
3/7 corner piece superglued to sliders. (The others won't stay but when they do....they will be unPOPpable/unstoppable)

It turns really good. And it is not extremely smooth like others who can do U7. It's smooth enough to do half turns with slight force. It pops like crazy on XLL(PBL) tough. I'll fix that later.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 3, 2008)

Original Type A.

EDIT: Black, black cubes ftw.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 3, 2008)

White Type A

For some reason, the white ones are so much better than the black ones (Type A's)


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 3, 2008)

mine is my rubiks.com cube that HdSkull sold me, but I don't mind using my type-d if it's closer to me 

black type-D that is, i dont like my white one, i'm terrible with white cubes.


----------



## shelley (Aug 3, 2008)

Currently, a 25th anniversary cube.


----------



## pjk (Aug 3, 2008)

A DIY from cube4you back before they had different kinds.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 4, 2008)

storebought rubiks
my best cube broke (core -_-) and the new one is not THAT great but still very nice, but I hope I can get a better one or get to try some hybrids, but I need money for that order... so many cubes...


----------



## Faz (Aug 4, 2008)

type a third model without the edge caps.


----------



## Rama (Aug 4, 2008)

Currently a Rubik's 2005 DIY model and I started cubing late 2006.


----------



## crabs!!! (Aug 4, 2008)

Type F with an A core.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 4, 2008)

*Store-bought Rubik's Cube* (Made in China, 2005 via Crown and Andrews)
- Filed the cubies down
- Sanded them
- Applied CRC 808

J Perm in 1.54 seconds (I'd do a PLL attack if I knew them all) 

Tim.


----------



## Marvolo (Aug 4, 2008)

Type A (2005) with old A core


----------



## Statical (Aug 4, 2008)

Old White Type A


----------



## MistArts (Aug 4, 2008)

What's with the 3x3's...Just too many people are doing 3x3.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Aug 4, 2008)

where can i get a hybrid cube


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 4, 2008)

kickinwing2112 said:


> where can i get a hybrid cube


Buy 2 cubes, and switch the pieces. A hybrid cube is a cube made of different cube pieces, a.k.a. combo cube.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 4, 2008)

White DIY from cube4you. W/ cubesmith tiles and Liquid Wrench.


----------



## ductape98 (Aug 6, 2008)

rubiks diy 2008 mold yes it sucks but im only three weeks in to cubing


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 6, 2008)

2x2: my awesome ES. the peg that holds one of the corner shells on is broken, but it never pops.

3x3: early 08 cy4 black type A. when i feel adventurous i put my type a cubies onto the core from a pre-25th anniversary store-bought. it has flat center pieces and the core is white (unlike the semi-opaque yellowish white ones in current store boughts).

4x4: ES, kind of loose

5x5: extremely smooth, pops occasionally.

clock: got it from ebay. it was being sold as a collectors item so i imagine it did not get used much. it was very stiff when i got it, but after lubing and sanding it is very smooth

megaminx: meffert's. i took the springs from ballpoint pens and cut them in half, and thats what i replaced the regular springs with. also lubed. its quite awesome.


----------



## hagendaasmaser (Aug 6, 2008)

Type D w/ type A core


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 6, 2008)

other "main" cubes:
4x4x4: ES with cubesmith tiles
5x5x5: rubik's, but ES for competition
2x2x2: annoying ES... i need a better one
OH: 2006 rubik's store-cube with type-b pieces


----------



## shidonii (Aug 6, 2008)

White Yuga with Old Type A core 
Others are all Eastsheens.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 6, 2008)

hey i was just wondering where you can get an old type a core because on cube4you there are only new ones


----------



## shidonii (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't think they have them anymore.
I got mine from 9spuzzles.com


----------



## starmountsoccer717 (Aug 6, 2008)

So 9spuzzles.com has old type a cores?


----------



## Crzyazn (Aug 6, 2008)

Type A (partial threaded screws, not those silver ones with threads that go halfway up)

Yuga+new TypeA core (fits my style, and that's all i care about)


----------



## crabs!!! (Aug 7, 2008)

My new main is a straight old type A I got in the mail today. It destroys my Type F and Type D cube.


----------



## starmountsoccer717 (Aug 7, 2008)

crabs!!!, where did you get your old type A?


----------



## blah (Aug 7, 2008)

Main cube: Type A core, type A edges, Japanese Speedcubing Kit (JSK) corners.
OH cube: JSK core, JSK edges, broken-in storebought corners.

New potential main cube (still breaking in): Pure storebought (4 days old and I'm getting sub-50 PLL time attacks!)


----------



## mrbiggs (Aug 7, 2008)

2: eastsheen
3: type D, (new) type A core. I'd use an old one if I could get one.
4: eastsheen
5-7: v-cube


----------



## Nuber Cuber (Aug 7, 2008)

My main 3x3x3:

Black type D pieces/screws/springs
Old type A core taken out of an old PuzzlePros cube.
Cubesmith tiles.

I have a green D as well, and to be honest, the black might be a tiny bit slower, but it doesn't pop hardly ever, while my green one will pop quite a bit.


----------



## crabs!!! (Aug 7, 2008)

starmountsoccer717 said:


> crabs!!!, where did you get your old type A?



Got it from my cousin who got it from Cube4you.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Aug 7, 2008)

New type A cube with Type D edge pieces.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 9, 2008)

MistArts said:


> What's with the 3x3's...Just too many people are doing 3x3.



Don't tell me you seriously do 2x2 more than 3x3. Even I don't do that.

I actually have no idea what type cube I'm using. It's probably a black type D with a type A core.


----------



## Zava (Aug 9, 2008)

2x2: ES, a very good one 
3x3: at the moment, I heared it's the same as JSK but without box, and accesories ( http://cube4you.com/332_Rubiks-3x3x3-Speed-Cube.html ) but I recently I was very lucky, and got an amazing storebought out of box  it's in the broking-in station.
4x4: currently ES, but i prefer old rubik's, if not too loose.
5x5: V-cube


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, I started cubing in 2007 (unprofessionally I might add) and I recently ordered some actualy stuff to get into perhaps professional cubing, so here I go..

2x2: Rubik's 
3x3: Soon-to-be Rubik's DIY, and later on (as in 3 months or so) a Cube4You Type D diy and/or Cube4You speed cube.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 10, 2009)

Well... I just use a type A with springs trimmed one coil to get it to turn faster and pop less.


----------



## Novriil (Jul 10, 2009)

WUT? I just posted on thread like this..
2: don't have
3: c4u cube
4: don't have
5: eastsheen I guess
6: don't have
7: don't have
pyraminx: DX white


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 10, 2009)

Lol. So did I. Two of the same threads.


----------



## CuberDude (Jul 11, 2009)

A super broken-in Rubik's brand cube. It cut corners like a type D and glides like a type A. Pops once in every 20 solves. All 6 centre pieces can stretch half a centimetre long.


----------

